# Possible virus?



## cyborg03 (Sep 4, 2011)

Possible virus?
Face book tried to get super user access? Is this a possible virus?
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Are you sure it was Facebook that requested Superuser rights and not a background process that actually does require root? Can you check the logs of the superuser app and post a screenshot?

Also, please keep questions like this in the General sections as opposed to the developer sections so it is easier to find :android-smile:


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

moved thread to general ;]


----------



## cyborg03 (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok I will send to general....thanks

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

Did you give it permissions? If so, look at your super user app and see exactly what it was.


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

Check the Superuser app and see if Facebook is under the allowed or denied category. Something does seem a bit odd about that..


----------



## stonehenge1861 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have had random apps ask for su permissions. So I asked a friend that builds apps and he said I needed to fix permissions on all apps. I didn't ask for a explanation maybe I should have. Hope this will help


----------



## cyborg03 (Sep 4, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cyborg03 (Sep 4, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## RainyDay (Aug 24, 2011)

Sketch man time for me to go check my su log.


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

Duckling crazy, why the hell will Facebook need root. Deny it

Sent while tapping my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning...


----------



## roosxter (Aug 4, 2011)

This happened to me. HTC sense was asking for permission so it can access my Facebook for widgets etc. It wasn't superuser though.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

"roosxter said:


> This happened to me. HTC sense was asking for permission so it can access my Facebook for widgets etc. It wasn't superuser though.


That is a different thing all together. Sense asks permission to sync its Facebook app with the Facebook for android app. Any non root app (particularly one with access to as much personal info as Facebook) should NEVER be asking for root permissions. Personally I would delete any trace of Facebook from my phone and reinstall.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

I had hbo go and max go both request sou access recently after an update too! No idea why, but it happened on my ThunderBolt and touchpad both! WTF!

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

sgtguthrie said:


> I had hbo go and max go both request sou access recently after an update too! No idea why, but it happened on my ThunderBolt and touchpad both! WTF!
> 
> sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


They just updated it to remove the request.


----------

